# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Bán căn nhà 1 trệt 1 lầu ngay ngã 3 mỹ hạnh, LH:0938985193

## dung280193

Tôi đang cần bán 1 căn nhà nằm ngay ngã 3 mỹ hạnh.

Cách khu công nghiệp Xuyên Á, Nhị Xuân 2km.

Nhà 1 trệt 1 lầu.

Diện tích đất : 5x13

Diện tích 2 sàn 120m2

Sổ Hồng Riêng.

Khu dân cư an ninh, camera 24/7.

Cách chợ, bưu điện, Trường học 1km.

Chính chủ.

Giá : 880 triệu.

Có thương lượng.

LH: 01694986051

----------

